# A miserable git takes his own advice



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Following an annoyingly crap performance at the South coasts strongest man last weekend I heeded the advice of the physios, chiropractor and the advice I give my own clients and have started working more on flexibility.

The first event was a 300kg raw deadlift for reps, luckily I was drawn to go first (**** **** ****) but that is how it is sometimes.

We got a quick warm up to 220kgs on a bar then I was on about 30 seconds after.

I managed to pull six clean reps with no hitching and thought it would be enough, sadly for me two lads both hitched up seven reps, again this is just the sport and how it lands sometimes. Two tied for first and myself in second place beating man bear Paul Cater.

My issue after this was my back pumped up so badly I could hardly move, onto the overhead medley - I oped for the monsterbell first and rather than dipping evenly I twisted for some reason, the one side of my back locked up putting me out of the comp effectively - gay!!!!

Since then I have actually been stretching more and it has really helped.

Next comp is London's strongest man in May a Giants Live qualifier.

Tuesday

Squats - upto 145kg x 5 just to loosen off.

Wednesday

Barbell Curl 4 sets of 15 with something (was a fixed barbell)

Spider Curl 4 sets of 10 with same weight

Hammer Curl 4 sets of 10

Thursday

Axle clean and power jerk - no belt or wraps etc, technique work and quick to get blood pumping

30 x 3

40 x 3

50 x 3

60 x 3

70 x 3

80 x 3

90 x 3

100 x 3 x 3 sets

Tyre Flips

4 sets of 4 flips

Pull ups wide hammer grip

BW x 10, 8, 8, 6

Super Axle (3 inches thick) one handed hold, no chalk

20kg x 10 seconds

30kg x 10 seconds

40kg x 10 seconds - hard work

Friday

Front squats - no belt

60 x 5

60 x 5

100 x 5

140 x 5

160 x 5

180 x 3

Sled Sprints 20m

170kg x 4 runs 30 seconds rest

Next week I will return to heavier weights etc but will be training faster, adding in more stretching and conditioning work.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

All the best for the Giants Live qualifier, and hope you carry on injury free :thumbup1:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Really looking forward to reading this.

Are you going to log all workouts in here?

Subbed.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

good luck for Giants Live mate.

:thumb:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Sat

45mins stretching

Pinwheel Curls

10kg x 12

15kg x 12

20kg x 12

25kg x 12

30kg x 12

Precher Curl with EZ bar

40kg x 12 x 3 sets

Facepulls

4 sets of 20

Bit more stretching


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Mondays efforts

Log one motions

70 x 5

80 x 5

90 x 5

100 x 5 x 3 sets

Strict Viking Press

100 x 5

140 x 5 x 3 sets

Push Press 180 x 3

DB Bench

25 x 25 x 3 sets

Sled Pulls

80kg x 40m x 4 intervals with a partner doing the same (one on one off sort of thing)

Chest Press thing

4 sets

Cable Fluff

4 sets

Rope Pressdowns

4 sets


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Tue Nights fun

Squats

65 x 5

105 x 3

145 x 3

185 x 5

205 x 5

Deadlifts

60 x 5

100 x 3

140 x 2

180 x 2

220 x 3

240 timed over 60 seconds with lift and down commands - 7 reps, I can get another one in here if I stop pausing for breath.

Stretches

Done


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Early AM

Stretches

Tyre Flips x 10

Sledgehammer on Tyre x 3 sets of 20 strikes 30 seconds rest

Later AM training

Facepulls x 5 sets

Ez-bar curl 3 sets of 12 with 60kgs

DB Precher Curl 3 sets of 12 with 25kg db

Cable curl (at this point I was so bored of biceps I decided to strongman it up so did them with the rolling thunder handle) x 3 sets, way more fun!!

More stretches.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Oh hello Griff  x


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Oh hello Griff  x


Queenie...what's the shizzle?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Thursdays Efforts

Axle clean and power jerk - no wraps,belt etc

40x3

60x3

80x3

100x3

105x3x3 sets

One Arm DB shoulder press strict

40kg x 10 x 3 sets

Tyre flip

4 flips x 4 sets

Hammer Grip Pullups

BW x 10,10,8,7

Side Laterals 4 sets

Stretches


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good training matt, well done and unlucky on coming 2nd on deads.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Friday:

Front Squats

60 x 3

100 x 3

140 x 3

160 x 3

180 x 3

200 x 2

Yoke

320kgs x 30m x 2 runs

Farmers

120kg x max distance, did 80 meters

Stones

135kg x 8 reps over yoke

Monday

Log One Motions

70 x 5

90 x 5

100 x 2

105 x 8 in a min

Viking Press Strict

120 x 5

140 x 5

160 x 5

180 x 3

Sled Runs

120kg x 40m x 4 sets 30 second breaks

BW Dips

4 x 12 20 seconds rest

Cable faf and bit of triceps

Tuesday:

Squats

65 x 5

105 x 5

145 x 5

185 x 5

225 x 5

Deadlifts

60 x 5

140 x 5

180 x 2

220 x 2

250 x 10 in 60 seconds

Pause Squats

140 x 3

160 x 3

180 x 3

Done


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Erm, forgot to update this as I oft do.

Tonights training

Squats

235kg x 5

Deadlifts

260kg x 10

Pause Squats

145kg x 3 x 3


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

A few pics from comps of late as I have been **** at updating (per the norm)

With Brian Shaw



300kg Deadlift for reps at the Southcoasts Strongest Man



And again



160kg Farmers Hold



With Terry Hollands



With my training partner novice Strongman Kurtis



Shouldering a stone at Londons Strongest Man



370kg Yoke



320kg Tyre Deadlift for reps (I managed 9)



With the legend that is Big Z Žydr?nas Savickas.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> 160kg Farmers Hold
> 
> View attachment 122063


Bloody hell I've never seen Genesis so tidy :lol:

Impressive lifting Matt


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

quality lifting, how many did you get on the 300kg deads?


----------



## OldMan (May 8, 2013)

What you guys do is like walking a very fine line, it all has to be spot on on the day and "relatively" injury free or you just beat the crap out of yourselves for what is effectively a bad day at the office, better you than me matey and good luck with it.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

kingdale said:


> quality lifting, how many did you get on the 300kg deads?


6 On the day, my conditioning was much worse then. I have done 10 with it in the gym since (but its in the gym so counts for nothing ha ha)


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

In to watch this. Hope I can learn alot from it.

Good luck matt


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Got back into a bit of training last night, avoided my usual squat workout as my hammy is still being ghey.

Bench Press - Been struggling with this due to a rotor cuff problem so I don't go heavy, slowly slowly

125kg x 5 x 5 paused rep on last one

40deg Incline Press

105 x 8 x 3sets

Dips +40kgs

3 sets of 5

Rope Pressdown/Hammer Curl Superset

3 sets of 12

Skipping 5 mins in one min bursts

45mins and done.

Still knackered after comp but good to get moving again.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Bored in the gym today, no clients so blasted my guns

Ez Bar Curl

28kg x 15

48kg x 10

58kg x 8

68kg x 6

Alternate Curl

25kg x 12

30kg x 10

35kg x 6

That was about it, took about 15 mins


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Tonight's session - Pressing

Behind the neck push press

Bar x 10

70 x 3

110 x 2

140 x 5

150 x 5

Viking Press Strict

140 x 5 x 3 sets

Close Grip Bench

100 x 6

120 x 6

140 x 6

150 x 3 - Triceps fried!

Seated Dumbbell Press

40 x 12 x 3 sets not locked out at top

Seated Side Lats x 3 sets

Reverse Row/Facepull x 3 sets

Skull Crushers

60 x 12 x 3 sets

Skipping 3 x 1 min rounds 30 seconds rest


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Pulling tonight and still wiped from the weekend so had a light one

Deadlifts

260 x 5

18inch Deads

300 x 3

320 x 3

340 x 3

Farmers Walk

120kg x 40m x 2 runs

Barbell Row

140kg x 8 x 3 sets

V Bar pulldown

140kg x 8

160kg x 6

180kg x 5

Shrugs

260 x 8

300 x 8 x 3 sets


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

how`s injury's fattie ?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> how`s injury's fattie ?


Irritating me a little, was speaking to big Lloyd who is a physio and he thinks as it is all the same side that it is linked into my Achilles restructure and favoring the other side.

So I am gonna growth my tits off and get it reet!

You still alive after the comp?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

TB500 is something ive seen on here spouted for healing war wounds .

tore my left short head bicep but apart from that feel pretty good :lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> TB500 is something ive seen on here spouted for healing war wounds .
> 
> tore my left short head bicep but apart from that feel pretty good :lol:


I know a few lads who have been using this. I can't see how it would be more effective than growth hormone though, in countries where it is legal there is around a 140-160% increased recovery rate in white connective tissue which is what I need.

Good to see you staying in the opens too mate, best way for it!

I'm watching/helping at Dave Meers comp tomorrow, Ed Hall is doing it for a 'workout' apparently and a few other good lads so that should be fun.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Todays Efforts

Ez Bar Curl

52 x 10

62 x 7

72 x 4

Spider curl 3 sets

Hammer Curl x 3 sets

Tyre flip x 5 x 3 sets

Sledgehammer on tyre, 3 x 20 reps (10 each side) as fast as possible.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> I know a few lads who have been using this. I can't see how it would be more effective than growth hormone though, in countries where it is legal there is around a 140-160% increased recovery rate in white connective tissue which is what I need.
> 
> Good to see you staying in the opens too mate, best way for it!
> 
> I'm watching/helping at Dave Meers comp tomorrow, Ed Hall is doing it for a 'workout' apparently and a few other good lads so that should be fun.


i think gh is probably cheaper but certainly better long term and like you suits the need better .

only way for me i up and forwards been going over my training/dietdrugs plan for the coming months and it`s taking good shape so after my hol i`ll be ready for it .

i like eddie he`s fun and strong good all round showman/strongman exactly what is needed right now considering col and daz are trying to get SM more mainstream .

good to see you adding more conditioning in hope these niggles you get have fcuked off and stay that way sharpish :thumbup1:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> i think gh is probably cheaper but certainly better long term and like you suits the need better .
> 
> only way for me i up and forwards been going over my training/dietdrugs plan for the coming months and it`s taking good shape so after my hol i`ll be ready for it .
> 
> ...


Good to hear mate glad to see you are progressing steadily.

Things are getting there, although a few gripes everything around it is much improved.

Ed was a blast on Sunday, did a bit of expo lifting for us inc 9 strict reps with a 80 something kg dumbbell.

Todays Efforts

Bench Press

130 x 5 x 5

Incline Bench

110 x 5 x 3 sets

Dips

40kg x 5 x 3 sets

French Press 3 sets

Cables 3 sets

Ez Curls 3 sets

Nice little loosner after the weekend.

Loading up for a hell of a leg session tomorrow now.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lol seen his db vid earlier while I was in pizza hut lol the man is awesome I hope he doesnt go mad and do himself in like some other greats but ed has a very good future .

Your training buddy kurtis seems to be doing well .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> Lol seen his db vid earlier while I was in pizza hut lol the man is awesome I hope he doesnt go mad and do himself in like some other greats but ed has a very good future .
> 
> Your training buddy kurtis seems to be doing well .


Yeah he was lifting on his own, he is naturally good at the events but not so good with gym strength so I took him under my wing and he has progressed massively, he will do well too. Only done one mild course so give him a few years and a few cycles with me and he will be in beast mode.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Yeah he was lifting on his own, he is naturally good at the events but not so good with gym strength so I took him under my wing and he has progressed massively, he will do well too. Only done one mild course so give him a few years and a few cycles with me and he will be in beast mode.


Needs to change his name to max aswell lol would sound awesome in a comp .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Well Done matt, Stubbed this, Glad everything is getting back to normal mate. Can't be nice getting injured and well done mate, some beastly deadlifting in here.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> Needs to change his name to max aswell lol would sound awesome in a comp .


That is a good call!!!!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Tonights efforts -

Squat

225 x 5 x 5

Yoke Runs 20m

260, 300, 340

Sled Pulls (like lorry pull) 10m

300, 400 x 2

Leg Press

400 x 10 x 3 sets

Seated Calf things 3 sets

Brutal session, done in just under an hour - almost threw up during and after.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Wed Session

Ez Bar Curls

28 x 10

48 x 10

58x 8

68 x 6 x 3 sets

Seated Hammer Curls

30kg x 3 sets of 8

Thursday's Session

BHNPP

110- x 3

140 x 2

150 x 2

160 x 2

Strict Viking Press

140 x 5

160 x 5

170 x 3

Close Grip Bench

140 x 5

150 x 5

160 x 3

French Press Ez Bar seated

78 x 12 x 3 sets

Fridays Training

Deadlifts

280kg x 5

18inch deads

320 x 3

340 x 3

360 x 3

380 x 1

Dumbbell Row

80kg x 12 x 3 sets

VBar pulldown 3 sets

Shrugs 3 sets

Done


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Monday

Bench - 135kg 5 x 5

Dips - 40 x 8 x 3

Incline Bench - 120 x 8 x 3 sets

Rope pressdowns

Skull Crushers

Tuesday

High Bar Oly Squats - 185 x 5 x 5

Front Squats - 145 x 5 x 3 sets

Leg Press - 400kg x 3 sets of 10

Calf stuff

Wednesday

Alt curl 25kg x 3 sets of 12

incline Curl 20kg x 3 sets of 10

Thursday

Strict Press with Axle 120kg x 5 x 5

Strict Viking Press 160kg x 3 sets of 5

Close Grip bench 150kg x 3 sets of 5

French Press 80kg x 3 sets of 8

Side Laterals 3 sets

Friday

Deadlifts - 290kg x 5

18inch Deads - 360kg x 3, 380kg x 3, 400 x 1

Low Pulley Row - Stack x 10, stack + 20 x 10, Stack + 40 x 8

V bar pulldown - 3 sets


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Monday

Bench Press 140kg x 5 x 5

Dips 45kg x 8 x 3 sets

Incline DB 50 x 8 x 3 sets

Pressdowns 3 sets

Flye 3 sets

Tuesday

Oly Squats 205kg x 5 x 5

Front Squats 155kg x 5 x 3 sets

Leg Press 420kg x 12 x 3 sets

Calf stuff


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Wednesday

Ez Bar Curls 4 sets

Alt Curl 4 sets

Spider Curl 4 sets

Thursday

Strict Press

125 x 5 x 3 sets

Strict Viking Press

170 x 5 x 3 sets

Side laterals, facepulls and french press

Friday

Deadlifts

300 x 5 - soooo very easy, easiest I think it has ever felt.

18inch

420 x 2 - not as easy but smooth

Few rows n stuff


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i see under strongmanmatt`s coaching you have improved no end mate :whistling:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> i see under strongmanmatt`s coaching you have improved no end mate :whistling:


He is the man, once I got over my hair jealousy I started to appreciate just how swole he is.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> He is the man, once I got over my hair jealousy I started to appreciate just how swole he is.


it sure is some barnet :laugh:

btw nice suited deadlifts


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Er can't remember the other **** - but last nights training was:

Deadlifts:

60 x 5

140 x 3

220 x 2

260 x 2

310 x 5

18inch Deads

320 x 2

340 x 2

360 x 2

380 x 2

400 x 2

All nice and quick

Pulley Row, Neutral Grip Pulldowns and grip to finish.

Training Events on sunday with some Strongmen from Leicester (Conans, Log, Frame) so didn't do too much.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Sat

Max Log, Farmers and Conans

Monday

Bench Press

60 x 5

100 x 5

130 x 5

140 x 5

150 x 2

160 x 2

170 x 1

180 x 1

Just dicking around really.

Dips

60kg x 5 x 3 sets

Heavy Triceps work 3 sets

Left it at that today.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Monday

Bench

60 x 10

100 x 5

120 x 3

140 x 3

160 x 8

180 x 3

Dips

3 sets of something

Some other ****

Tuesday

Squats

65 x 3

105 x 3

145 x 3

185 x 3

225 x 2

265 x 2

305 x 2

Yoke runs 20m

250 x 2

300 x 2

240 x 2


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Thur

Log clean and strict press (one clean)

70 x 5

90 x 3

100 x 3

120 x 3

130 x 3

140 x 2

Axle clean and press

90 x 2

100 x 2

120 x 2

140 x 2

160 x 2

Shoulder mobility and triceps.


----------

